# Prostatakrebs > Androgenentzugstherapien >  Bitte um Hilfe :Metastasen nach 3fach Hormonterapie, was tun?

## Andreas W

Guten Tag, im Knochenszintigramm wurden Anreicherungen in den Rippen gefunden. Gibt es Informationen wie ich weiter
vorgehen sollte und vorgehen kann?  Meinen Weg nach der Diagnose PCA habe ich in der Rubrik Androgenentzugsterapie eingestellt. Ich bin nun recht ratlos und für Anregungen dankbar.
Danke für hilfreiche Antworten.

Andreas W

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Andreas,

auf *diesen Beitrag* hast Du keinen Hinweis bekommen. Die dreifache Hormonblockade - Du erwähnst ausdrücklich DHB nach Leibowitz - ist durchaus dafür geeignet, Dir im Alter von 67 Jahren eine gewisse Verschnaufpause einzuräumen. Der rapide Anstieg des PSA nach Ablauf der DHB trotz des weiterhin empfohlenen Proscar (Finasterid) bringt einmal mehr zum Ausdruck, dass diese HB mehr oder weniger nur palliativen Charakter hat. Es gibt in diesem Forum seit Jahren eine gewisse Übereinstimmung darüber, dass durch die DHB die weniger malignen Tumorzellen den aggressiveren Tumorzellen Platz gemacht haben könnten, um umso heftiger losschlagen zu können. Bei einem PSA von 2.71 ng/ml ließe sich sicher nun per PET/CT herausfinden, wo der Feind sitzt.

Leider fehlen in Deinem Profil Hinweise zum Biopsie-Befund, also z. B. Gleason-Score. Es sollte vorerst auch der Testosteron-Wert bestimmt werden, um feststellen zu können, ob die HB nachhaltig gewirkt hat. Nun erwähnst Du heute Anreicherungen in den Rippen. Bitte, lasse Dir doch den exakten Befundbericht aushändigen und vervollständige bitte die Dir bislang bekannten Daten in Deinem Profil. Gut möglich, dass für Dich eine Bestrahlung sinnvoll wäre. Um das jedoch zu empfehlen, sind weitere Daten unumgänglich.

Gruß Harald

----------


## Andreas W

Herzlichen Dank, Harald für Deine Antwort, ich werde zusehen wie ich die Daten einstellen kann.
Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Andreas W

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Andreas,

es ist davon auszugehen, dass durch die erneute Gabe von Bicalutamid der PSA-Wert wieder sinkt. Um eine aussagefähige PET/CT zu erreichen, sollte aber einige Zeit vorher das Antiandrogen abgesetzt werden. 

Gruß Harald.

----------


## cligensa

Hallo Andreas,
gestatte mir ein paar doch ziemlich fundamentale Anmerkungen
1. Du hast überhaupt noch keine DHB(R) nach Leibowitz gemacht. Er hat seine Therapie schützen lassen, weil viele so etwas Ähnliches  wie DHB machen. Du auch. Die DHB nach Leibowitz sollte bei der Primärtherapie nur 13 Monate dauern. Längere Zeiten stellen den Erfolg in Frage. Wenn Du wissen willst warum, dann lies mal seinen entsprechenden Bericht in www.compassionateoncology.org. Das ist auch meist der Grund, weshalb viele der Meinung sind: das hat ja nicht funktioniert. Auch die Erwartungshaltung:  das muß doch bei Leibowitz in jedem Fall, bei jeder Ausgangssituation und auch bei noch so "individueller, manchmal großzügiger" Diagnostik funktionieren, trägt dazu bei, dass Leibowitz nicht akzeptiert wird.
2. Wer behauptet, dass Hormonblockaden eher palliative Therapien darstellen, hat fast immer Recht. Auch nach Operationen und Bestrahlungen gibt es doch viele Rezidive und noch viel mehr ungünstige NW. Der Operateur wird trotzdem akzeptiert, auch wenn behauptete wird OP und ST seien kurative Therapien. Ich kenne allerdings auch Patienten mit DHB ohne Rezidive. Es gibt so viele Meinungen und Gerüchte und vor allem Voreingenommenheiten.
3. Und dann gibt es noch viele nette Geschichtchen: Dazu zähle ich auch, dass durch die DHB die weniger malignen Tumorzellen den aggressiveren Tumorzellen Platz gemacht haben könnten, die dann umso heftiger losschlagen könnten. Dass das Unsinn sein könnte, ist aber nur meine persönliche Meinung. 
4. Bei einem PSA von 2.71 ng/ml ließe sich sicher (m.E. eher: wahrscheinlich) herausfinden, wo der Feind sitzt. Meine Situation war damals ähnlich, ich habe dann nur den antiangiogenen Cocktail = Medikamente) nach Leibowitz genommen. Der hat meinen PCa ca. 10 Jahre in Schach gehalten. Ein Diagnosedefizit bei dem, was Du hier bekannt gegen hast, ist deutlich. Tu etwas dagegen.
Alles gute, viel Erfolg und herzlichen Gruß
Christian

----------


## Harald_1933

Lieber Christian,

Du scheinst Dich in der Tat zu langweilen.

*"Es gibt drei Sorten von Menschen: solche, die sich zu Tode sorgen; solche, die sich zu Tode arbeiten; und solche, die sich zu Tode langweilen"*
(Winston Churchill)

Siehe auch *diesen Beitrag.
*
Wie anders ist es zu erklären, dass Du nun erneut meinst, auch hier noch einmal im Stile eines Oberschullehrers eingreifen zu müssen.  




> nachdem bei mir im April 2011 PCA festgestellt wurde habe ich mich in diesem Forum umgesehen und die DHB in Anlehnung an Leibowitz und Strum, als den einzigen für mich gangbaren Weg erkannt.


Ob nun Leuprone - siehe*hier* 

oder Zoladex - *siehe hier* 

macht doch letztlich keinen Unterschied, was die Medikamentierung zur namentlich  geschützten DHB - eben nach dem Protokoll Leibowitz anbelangt. Einzig die Überschreitung der empfohlenen Dauer dieser dreifachen HB nach Leibowitz - nämlich 13 Monate - wäre geeignet, nun Andreas darauf aufmerksam machen zu müssen, dass er gar keine richtige DHB (Leibowitz) bislang in Anspruch genommen hat. Wem hilft dieser Hinweis?

Weil ich vor meiner echten DHB Jahre zuvor schon 150 mg Bicalutamid (Casodex) geschluckt hatte, hattest Du mir nach Rücksprache mit Bob (Leibowitz) damals geraten, die DHB auf 15 Monate zu verlängern, um eine optimale Wirkung doch noch zu erreichen, weil ich ja nicht von Anfang an mit den besten zur Verfügung stehenden 3 Medikamenten begonnen hatte, um dem Feind PCa zu begegnen, wie Dr. Bob Leibowitz immer argumentierte. All mein Wissen seit 2001 stammt aus den von Dir übersetzten Leibowitz-Protokollen. 

Weil Andreas inzwischen neben Proscar (Finasterid) - entsprechend Leibowitz - erneut Bicalutamid bevorzugt, hatte ich ihm geraten, das vor einer PET/CT abzusetzen, um das Ergebnis nicht zu verfälschen.




> Ich bin 67 Jahre alt und vermute den Krebs schon recht lange zu haben,im Mai 2009 habe ich erstmals einen Urologen aufgesucht wegen Probleme beim Wasser lassen. die 2011 durchgeführte Blasenspiegelung führte dann zur TUR-P mit dem PCA Befund.


Ob Andreas, der vielleicht auch die englische Sprache beherrscht, nun hiermit:
http://www.compassionateoncology.org/ so viel mehr erfährt, wird er selbst beurteilen können.




> 3. Und dann gibt es noch viele nette Geschichtchen: Dazu zähle ich auch, dass durch die DHB die weniger malignen Tumorzellen den aggressiveren Tumorzellen Platz gemacht haben könnten, die dann umso heftiger losschlagen könnten. Dass das Unsinn sein könnte, ist aber nur meine persönliche Meinung.


Ich würde meinen, dass das auch so bleiben sollte, denn ein Prof. Böcking ist da eher nicht Deiner persönlichen Meinung, und er hat zu diesem Thema und ähnlichen Aussagen ein Studium abgeschlossen. 




> ich habe dann nur den antiangiogenen Cocktail = Medikamente) nach Leibowitz genommen. Der hat meinen PCa ca. 10 Jahre in Schach gehalten.


Dazu gratuliere, lieber Christian, ich Dir aufrichtig. Aber nicht viele sind erpicht auf diesen Cocktail gewesen. Zumindest ich habe meinem Prostatakrebs auch ohne Cocktail nun schon fast 14 Jahre Paroli bieten können. Allerdings gut möglich, dass ich auf den von Dir favorisierten oder einen noch aktuelleren Cocktail mich eines Tages noch einlassen muß.

*"Man sollte den Wein nicht vor dem Morgen loben"*
(Cèdric Dumont)

P.S.: Ich hatte auch gerade Langeweile, was eher selten vorkommt!

Gruß Harald

----------


## Andreas W

Danke für Deine Antwort Chistian, das sollte keine Anmaßung sein den Namen Leibowitz mit der Therapie zu verbinden.
Meine Informationen über die von Leibowitz begründete dreifach Hormonblockade hat mich von der technischen Seite
 her überzeugt. Weitere Informationen habe ich dem Buch: Ein Ratgeber zum Prostatakrebs, von Dr.med Stephen B. Strum, entnommen. Die Therapiedauer habe ich auf die Maximalzeit ausgelegt ca. 20 Monate um einen möglichst großen
 Schaden bei den carzinogenen Zellen zu erreichen. Ebenfalls meinen Dank an Dich für den Link, meine fremdsprachlichen
Fähigkeiten sind leider sehr begrenzt und reichen nicht hin diese Texte auch nur ansatzweise zu verstehen. Mein
Wunsch war, daß diese Terapie einen durchschlagenden Erfolg hat. Wie gesagt es war ein Wunsch, keine Forderung
 oder Zwanghafte Erwartung und schon gar keine Forderung an Dr. Leibowitz oder Infragestellung seiner Terapie.Wenn er sich diese hat schützen lassen ist das wohl sein gutes Recht, mein Urologe unterstellt ihm sowiso Geldschneiderei. Dennoch hat mein Urologe mir diese, meinetwegen an Strum und Leibowitz, angelehnte Terapie mit drei Medikamenten ermöglicht, Das es sich bei dieser Krankheit um eine Systemeische handelt habe ich von Anfang an vorausgesetzt. Darum habe ich alle anderen Optionen für mich verworfen. Nur womit begründest Du die Aussage: das war keine dreifache Hormonblockade? nach meinem besten angelesenen Wissen habe ich diese  drei Medikamente genommen lediglich die Anwendungsdauer habe ich eigenmächtig verlänget auf Grund der bei Dr. Strum im Buch nachzulesenden Informationen. Die weiteren Bestandteile der Leibowitz Therapie habe ich nicht genutzt weil 
ich diese als Antrophosophische Beigaben betrachtet habe. Manchmal habe ich sogar etwas Rotwein und auch Sekt konsumiert, obwohl ich weiß, daß jeder Alkohol dem Organismus schadet. Das tut übrigens auch meine seit vielen Jahren
bestehende Depression, die leider nur einmal für zwei Wochen auf ein Medikament reagiert hat und für zwei Wochen 
gänzlich verschwunden war. Durch diesen Umstand ist mein Immunsystem sicher geschwächt. Also um es 
abzukürzen eine  sklavische Unterordnung unter ein Therapiedogma gelingt mir schon von meinem Wesen her nicht.
 Ein Versagen dieser Therapie in Anlehnung an Leibowitz - Strum, habe ich in meinen Ausführungen nicht formuliert,
 sondern lediglich angemerkt das ich den durchschlagenden Erfolg leider nicht erreicht habe. Also eine Infragestellung
 der Terapie nach Leibowitz kann ich nicht herauslesen. Dank deiner Übersetzung war ich in der Lage eine gangbare 
Therapie für mich zu finden. Jetzt stehe ich an dem Punkt, daß ich diesen PSA Wert füreinen Zustand erachte der 
behandlungsnotwendig ist. Ein PET CT wollte ich gerne im UKM erbeten. Dort wurde mir diese Bitte abgeschlagen und 
die Untersuchung als unsinnig erklärt wegen der Bicalutamid Einnahme. Also der Feind sitzt nach jetzigem Stand in der 
Prostata und u.U.in drei Rippen. Heute habe ich zudem die Firmagon Depot spritze Zwei mal 120 mg. erhalten. Am 
5.12.12 sollen die Kugeln an der Prostata positioniert werden, um dann im Januar die IMRT Bestrahlung zu starten. 
Meine Bitte war nun in dieser Situation, in der ich mich befinde, Informationen zu erhalten bzw. weitere Vorschläge über 
eine weitere sinnvolle Vorgehensweise. Cristian mein Abweichen von der reinen Lehre habe ich selber
zu verantworten unddie Folgen zu ertragen, dennoch darf ich, nach meinem Verständnis, um Hilfe bitten. Gerne werde
ich in der Zukunft und auch jetzt alles über die Testosteron Ersatz Therapie lesen. Also Informationen nutzen die Du 
Dankenswerter Weise übersetzt hast. Lediglich die weiteren von mir selbst zu zahlenden Diagnostischen und Therapie 
Optionen kann ich mir finanziell nicht erlauben. Meine bescheidenen Mittel setze ich ein um die mir noch bleibende Zeit 
mit meinen 12 und 14 Jahren alten Jungs zu gestalten, so lange ich das noch kann. Ich bin also für jede hilfreiche 
Information dankbar. Nochmals Dank an Dich Christian für Deine umpfangreiche  Hilfe und Beiträge in diesem Forum, welches ich als nicht registrierter Gast seit meiner Diagnose, wenige Tage nach meinem 65ten Geburtstag, immer mal
 besucht habe.

Danke an Alle die mir hilfreiche Informationen haben zukommen lassen

MFG

Andreas W

----------


## Andreas W

Lieber Harald_1933,

danke für Deine Antwort, nun die Komentare zu meinem Geschreibsel weiß ich wohl zu gewichten, trotsdem Dank an Dich
für die Entlastung an mich. Deine Beiträge sowie die Beiträge von cligensa und weiteren Usern verfolge ich mit großer 
Aufmerksamkeit seit dem ich von diesem Forum Kenntnis habe. An alle Betroffenen meinen Wunsch auf einen Guten 
Verlauf der Krankheit, und Mut zum Erfolg bei den Therapien.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Andreas W

----------


## cligensa

Hallo Andreas und Harald,
nichts habe ich darüber gesagt, dass Eure Therapien nicht ausreichend wirksam sein könnten. Schaut doch mal bitte auf Eure PSA-Werte, Gleason Score und vor allem auch auf das Alter. Wenn man dann annehmen kann, dass bildgebende Verfahren mit den angegebenen Ausgangswerte und der Sicherheit der angegebenen Aussagen eher in Frage gestellt werden können, ist meine Meinung:
1. Harald, mit Deinen 80 Jahren glaube ich, Du kannst jetzt schon Deinen PCa mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit vollkommen ad acta legen. 
2. Andreas Du brauchst Dich ohne Nachteile in Kauf zu nehmen mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit eine lange Zeit nicht mehr um Therapien zu kümmern.
3.  Ganz wichtig für beide: nur PSA-Werte alle paar Monate regelmäßig kontrollieren.
4. Mit leichtem Sport und richtiger Ernährung kriegt ihr beide vielleicht die Kurve und der Krebs den Abgang. Die DHB hat bei Euch beiden schon recht gute Arbeit geleistet.
Das wünscht Euch 
Christian

----------


## LowRoad

> ...Die DHB hat bei Euch beiden schon recht gute Arbeit geleistet....


Ha, der Christian, immer für ein Spässle zu haben  :L&auml;cheln: 

Harald hat nun fast 14 Jahre geschafft, da er sich rechtzeitig von Meinungen emanzipiert hat, die ihn nur in eine reine palliative Therapie leiten wollten. Die RT hat, im Vergleich zur alleinigen ADT, erhebliche Überlebensvorteile. So darf Harald jetzt doch mit etwas Entspannung in seine Zukunft blicken, hat er doch bisher weder eine Chemotherapie noch jahrelange Leukine oder Thalidomide Therapien benötigt. Harald, auf die nächsten 14 Jahre!

----------


## Harald_1933

Lieber Andi (LowRoad),

hab Dank für die von Dir vorgeschlagene Richtung nach vorn zu weiteren 14 Jahren. Ehrgeiz hatte ich bis zum 90. Geburtstag schon angekündigt bzw. meiner Frau signalisiert.

@Lieber Christian,

Du hast übersehen, dass Andreas inzwischen seine PKH im Profil vermerkt hat. Es ist wohl auch untergegangen, dass Andreas *diesen Thread*, auf den Ralf dann geantwortet hat,  parallel eröffnete.




> 2. Andreas Du brauchst Dich ohne Nachteile in Kauf zu nehmen mit großer  Wahrscheinlichkeit eine lange Zeit nicht mehr um Therapien zu kümmern.


Die aktuellen Daten im Profil geben leider keinen Anlass zu dieser optimistischen Aussage.

Nach meinem Kenntnisstand werden Andreas schon heute die Goldkügelchen für eine Radiatio (wohl IMRT ) gesetzt. Ich drücke ihm die Daumen, dass diese Bestrahlung von Erfolg gekrönt wird.

*"Der Optimist ist ein Lotse, der von Bord geht, wenn er am dringendsten gebraucht wird"*
(Norbert Stoffel)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Andreas W

Guten Tag Harald_1933,

danke für Deine erleuternden Anmerkungen. In der Tat sehe ich den Verlauf meiner Erkrankung nicht als problemlos,
sondern fühle mich verunsichert und unter Zugzwang. Darum auch meine Entscheidung zur Stralentherapie, die
Goldkugeln wurden heute problemlos gesetzt und die Prostata wurde beim Tasten und im Ultraschall als klein
bewertet. Ich bin überzeugt, daß ich handeln muß, auch eingedenk der Feststellung auf Manifeste Metastasierung
der Rippen, in wenigen Stunden erfolgt das CT welches Aufschluß geben soll ob es an den Rippen andere Ursachen
geben kann, daß damit eine Metstasierung nicht ausgeschlossen werden kann ist mir bekannt, da lediglich Metastasen
ab einer gewissen Größe im bildgebenden Verfahren erkennbar sind. Da ja bei der 2ten 3HB die Medikation nicht
in der gleichen Art wie bei der Ersten sein soll, habe ich erbeten das Leuprone durch ein anders geartetes Medikament
zu ersetzen eben durch das Firmagon, wie kann ich denn das Bicalutamid gegen ein Medikament einer anderen
 Wirkstoffgruppe austauschen.

Für Deinen Weg zum Erfolg Harald meine besten Wünsche.

Den Moderator hatte ich gebeten meine Treads auf Grund Deiner Anmerkung, wenn möglich zusammen zu legen.

Allen im Forum meinen besonderen Dank für die hilfreichen gegebenen und zukünftigen Informationen.

MFG

Andreas W

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Andreas,

vielen Dank für Deine Wünsche zu einem weiteren eher noch geruhsamen Verkauf meiner PKH. Bicalutamid genießt wohl immer noch den Ruf des am besten wirksamen Antiandrogens. Warum also auch dieses Medikament austauschen. Es gibt wohl Prostatakrebstumore, die sich plötzlich bei Casodex (Bicalutamid) pudelwohl fühlen und dieses Medikament geradezu aufsaugen, also davon gut weiterleben. Das ist wohl bei Dir noch nicht der Fall. Der Testosteronwert sollte aber bei Dir in zeitlichen Abständen festgestellt werden, um feststellen zu können, ob die Hormonblockade immer noch wirkt. 

*Hier* findest Du eine Liste mit weiteren Antiandrogenen. Bei Flutamid soll es vermehrt Probleme mit der Leber gegeben haben. Ich wünsche Dir, dass sich die in den Rippen aufgefundenen, wohl noch kontrollwürdigen Areale mit weniger Malignität bei erneuter Überprüfung zeigen.

Alles Gute für Dich.

*"Der beste Arzt ist die Natur, denn sie heilt nicht nur viele Leiden, sondern spricht auch nie schlecht von einem Kollegen"*
(Ferdinand Sauerbruch)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Andreas W

Guten Tag Harald,

danke für Deinen Großen Einsatz für mich.Das Bicalutamid wollte ich, aufgrund der Leibowitz Empfehlung nie bei der zweiten 3HB die gleichen
 Medikamente einzusetzen, austauschen, Leuprone habe ich durch Firmagon ersetzt, fehlt nur noch ein Ersatz für Bicalutamid.
 Nach der letzten Untersuchung am 5.12.2013 gab es das Resultat, im CT Thorax sind keinerlei Veränderungen der Knochensubstanz,
 die durch Metastasierung hervorgerufen wird, feststellbar. Die Diagnose der Skelettszintigraphie wird als nicht nachvollziehbar erklärt. Dieser
 Umstand ist für mich und die ganze Familie sehr entlastend. Da erlebten wir eine regelrechte Achterbahnfahrt. Mal sehen was mein Uruloge zur
 geänderten Situation sagt. 
Die Wirrungen der letzten Wochen erfordern, daß ich mich jetzt erst ein mal richtig sammele, nach den verwirrenden Erlebnissen der letzten Zeit.
 Momentan dominiert der Krebs mein ganzes Leben Tag und Nacht zudem bin ich sehr Unkonzentriert ,unzuverlässig und vergeßlich.
 Deine Beiträge, Harald , sind immer sehr erfreulich Fundiert und hilfreich, woher hast Du blos Dein Wissen?

Nochmals meinen herzlichen Dank an Dich Harald,  verbunden mit den besten Wünschen für Dich, Deine Zukunft und die Deiner Lieben.

MFG
Andreas W

----------


## Harald_1933

> Die Wirrungen der letzten Wochen erfordern, daß ich mich jetzt erst ein mal richtig sammele, nach den verwirrenden Erlebnissen der letzten Zeit. Momentan dominiert der Krebs mein ganzes Leben Tag und Nacht zudem bin ich sehr Unkonzentriert ,unzuverlässig und vergeßlich.


Lieber Andreas,

es gibt wohl kaum jemand unter den Betroffenen, mich eingeschlossen, den der Befund, sich Prostatakrebs eingefangen zu haben, nicht anfänglich Tag und Nacht wach gehalten hat. Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass Deine Frau, die sich ein wenig im Umfeld Medizin auskennt, Dir hilfreich zur Seite steht und stand, um Deine Daten auch im Profil erschöpfend einzustellen. Der Vollständigkeit halber möchte ich ergänzen, dass durch etliche PNs zwischen uns Beiden mir zusätzliche Details bekannt wurden, auf die ich von Fall zu Fall eingehen konnte.




> Nach der letzten Untersuchung am 5.12.2013 gab es das Resultat, im CT Thorax sind keinerlei Veränderungen der Knochensubstanz,
> die durch Metastasierung hervorgerufen wird, feststellbar. Die Diagnose der Skelettszintigraphie wird als nicht nachvollziehbar erklärt.


Dann hat das Daumendrücken doch vielleicht etwas bewirkt?




> woher hast Du blos Dein Wissen?


Der Besuch einer SHG für PCa in Mannheim im Jahre 2001 war Auslöser meines gesteigerten Interesses für alles, was mit Prostatakrebs zusammenhängt. Später kam das Internet dazu, und durch dieses Forum und seinen aktiven Benutzern wurde mein Wissen fast täglich ergänzt. Die SHG und dieses Forum haben mir viel Wissen vermittelt, und ich empfinde noch heute eine gewisse Dankbarkeit dafür. Aus diesem Grunde bin ich auch nach wie vor bereit, mit meinem hier und da immer noch laienhaften Hintergrundwissen, etwas von diesem Wissen an Neubetroffene zurückzugeben.

Dir wünsche ich Erfolg auf allen noch kommenden Therapiewegen.

*"Wenn man seine Ruhe nicht in sich selbst findet, ist es zwecklos, sie anderswo zu suchen"*
(Francois VI de La Rochfoucauld)

Gruß Harald

----------

